# ما هو مستقبلنا كمهندسيين صناعيين



## zageng (7 أبريل 2006)

دخلت بالفعل قسم صناعية دون أن أعلم ما هو فلم أدخل القسم الذي أحبه ثم بعد ذلك بعد إطلاعى على مواد القسم وما ندرسه أكتشفت بالفعل أنه قسم رائع ولكن ما يشغلنى الأن هو ما هو مستقبلنا
أنا طالب أحصل علي تقدير جيد جدا سنويا ولا أدري كيف أجد أو أوظف ما ندرسه وكيف نطبقه في ظل 
عالم عربي ووسط سياسات إدارية آسف أن أقول فاشلة من الرأس إلي الظفر فلا أجد شركات ملتزمة بالكفائة وإن وجدت تجد الواسطة تتدخل وإن لم تجد هذا ولا ذاك فإنك تجد مجموعة من الإداريين الذين لديهم ما يدعى بالخبرة يسيطرون علي المجال ككل 
فأود أن أعلم كيف لأشخاص قليلي الخبرة بالحاسب ومجالاته أن يسيطروا علي هذا المجال 

أود يا أخوانى معا أن نقوم بعمل رابطةتنسيق فيما بيننا من خلاله نستطيع أن نحاول أن نجد فرصتنا كشباب للتعامل مع المجتمع العربي القديم الذي لا زال يتعامل فيه الإداريين الكبار بإستعمال الورقة والقلم في دراستهم وعدم علمهم بالكثير على جديد تكنولوجيا الحاسوب وتكنولوجيا التصنيع مع وجود الإداريين التجاريين وليس المهندسيين
أعلم أن هذا ليست مشكلتنا وحدنا ولكنى أود أن نجد لنا فرصة للتغيير من هذا المجتمع المتخلف صناعيا لا بسبب الكفائة ولكن بسبب الإدارة المتخلفة التي تحكمنا أود من هنا أن أحاول أن نصنع لنا مستقبل أفضل من المحتوم لنا حتى نرتقي بهذا الوطن
للمراسلة

XXXXXXXXXXXX

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات ليتم التواصل عبر المنتدى وتعم الفائدة
المشرفة


----------



## نظامي (8 أبريل 2006)

وأنا معاك أخي الكريم، وقد دعوت في السابق أن نقوم بعمل مميز للتعريف بالهندسة الصناعية على مستوى العالم العربي... سواء من خلال إنشاء موقع إلكتروني خاص بالتعريف بهذا العلم ومميزاتة ونشر الموقع على نطاق واسع، أو من خلال إنشاء إتحاد للمهندسين الصناعيين العرب وعقد الدورات والمؤتمرات من خلاله... للاسف المهندسين الصناعيين العرب لازالوا نادرين ولو تلاحظ من خلال هذا المنتدى أن المشاركات قليلة بالنسبة لباقي التخصصات الهندسية الاخرى ولكن انا واثق من أننا نستطيع أن نبدع عملاً يقنع الجميع اننا موجودين واننا نهدف الى تطوير بلادنا وأعمالنا...
وفقك الله في دراستك وأقول لك... لا تكن متشائماً ولا تتحامل على المجتمع، واخلص النية في العمل من اجل مجتمعنا ... والله يوفق الجميع واي مساعدة أنا مستعد


----------



## zageng (8 أبريل 2006)

أولا شكرا لك أخ نظامي وأقول لك أني بالفعل سأحاول في الأجازة القادمة أن أسعى لنشر إسمنا كمهندسيين صناعيين.
وأقول أنى لست متشائما ولكن هذا جزء من حقيقة أحاول وأتمنى أن تكون جهود إخواننا زوار الموقع


----------



## zageng (15 أبريل 2006)

أولا شكرا لك أخ نظامي وأقول لك أني بالفعل سأحاول في الأجازة القادمة أن أسعى لنشر إسمنا كمهندسيين صناعيين.
وأقول أنى لست متشائما ولكن هذا جزء من حقيقة أحاول وأتمنى أن تكون جهود إخواننا زوار الموقع


----------



## goodmaan55 (22 أبريل 2006)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee tooooooooooooooo


----------



## عاشقة الهندسه (23 أبريل 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير , على فكرة هذا الموضوع كتير كان متعبني وهو عدم معرفة الناس بتخصص الهندسة الصناعية فكل ما يسألني احدهم عن تخصصي اضطر للتوضيح فالكل يعتقد اننا من حملة المفك (مع احترامي لهم) ولكن لكل منا مجاله ,فأنا متحمسة جدا لهذا الموضوع


----------



## seaside (26 أبريل 2006)

*تقييم الاخرين*

اخي الفاضل ،من مضمون رسالتك ، اجدك تعتقد بان معدلك الاكاديمي ومعرفتك لعلوم الكمبيوتر تجعللك تنتقص من حق اناس لهم باع طويل في المجال الصناعي ولهم طرقهم الاداريه الخاصه كل حسب ما نشأ عليه ، وفي جميع الحالات وجب علينا احترام مدرائنا واصحاب الخبرات الطويله .لعل من انجع العلاجات للوضع الذي ذكرته ،هو خوض غمار التجارب مع هولاء اللذين تصفهم بالتخلف الكمبيوتري وحاول اقناعهم في ادائك وانهم يجب ان يحذو حذوك .........................وفي المقابل حاول تقييم نفسك لترى كم اضاف هؤلاء الاشخاص لك.دخول مجال معين والنجاح فيه يأتي نتاج معاناه وخبرات متراكمه من عدة مصادر .وعليه ، فانني انصحك بعدم انتقاد الاخرين وحاول اقناعهم بانك الافضل .وشكرا


----------



## zageng (26 أبريل 2006)

أخى أن لا أنتقص من حق الأخريين ولكنى أصف جزء مما هو موجود بالفعل من عدم وجود إدارة وسياسة إدارية سليمة وإلا وجدنا أثر ذلك بالفعل على الصناعة والإقتصاد والسياسات العامة للدول وعلى الإدارة الفعلية لها كما أنى أنتقادي هو عدم سعيهم إلى التغيير والتطوير من وسائلهم الإدارية بل يعتمدون على ما يعرفونه من وسائل قديمة دون السعى للتجديد ومواكبة العصر الحديث 
فعلم الإدارة علم لا بد من التجديد فى دمائه من أجل مواكبة الثورة الصناعية فى العالم كله


----------



## samehnour (29 أبريل 2006)

*مستقبل الهندسة الصناعية*

أنا مهندس ميكانيكي منذ 1989و قد درست إدارة العمليات و العديد من مواضيع الهندسة الصناعية اثناء دراستي لماجستير إدارة أعمال بالولايات المتحدة
أنا منزعج فعلاً من قلة فهم و تقدير الهندسة الصناعية حيث أن هذا يعود بالضرر على المجتمع الأننا نفقد العديد من فرص التحسين و التطوير التي يستطيع القيام بها المهندسين الصناعيين
INFORMS قادت حملة لتشجيع بحوث العمليات أو علم الإدارة منذ حوالي عامين
أعتقد ان على المهندسين الصناعيين حديثي التخرج كتابة وصف دراستهم في السيرة الذاتية أو الخطاب المرفق بالسيرة الذاتية
أحياناً أجد من يطلب مهندسين صناعيين في الأردن و الإمارات و السعودية
المفترض أن المهندس الصناعي مطلوب في أي مؤسسة من شركات طيران إلى مستشفيات 
أنا اعمل في شركة صناعية و قد استحدثت استخدام المحاكاة لدراسة العمليات و كذلك استخدام بحوث العمليات لتقليل الفاقد. بعض محاولاتي نجحت و بعضها لاقى صعوبات تتمثل في رفض فكرة تدخل مهندس من خارج الإدارة المسئولة عن المشكلة في عملهم
أنا قمت حديثاً باستحداث مدونتين بالعربية و الإنجليزية يهتمان أساساً بعلوم الإدارة و الهندسة الصناعية. الروابط لهذه المدونات
الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية
Operations, Processes and Decisions
أحاول في هذا الموقع مناقشة مواضيع تخص الإدارة و الهندسة الصناعية و التعريف بأدواتهما
أعتقد أنني ربما حاولت مناقشة موضوع المهندسين الصناعيين العرب
شكراً


----------



## zageng (29 أبريل 2006)

لا أعرف أءقول شكرا لك أخى أم أستاذي(samehnour)وبالفعل نصائحك ومشاركتك ومشاركة كل النماذج التى تسعى بالفعل إلى نشر وتطوير المجتمع الصناعى والإدارى فى الوطن العربى تزيدنا إصرارا على أن نتمرد على وضعنا الحالى وأن نثبت أننا الأحق للريادة فى مجال الإدارة وكما قلنا أن عيب العرب ليست الأيدي العاملة أو المهارات ولكن العيب فى الإدارة


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المبادرة و انا على اتم الاستعداد للمشاركة معكم


----------



## Eng.M (27 يونيو 2006)

على فكرة يا اخى انا طالب فى قسم انتاج فى جامعة الاسكندرية والهندسة الصناعية احد شعب القسم وكل الاساتذة يوءكدون بشدة على مستقبل طلبة هذا المجال ولكن تحتاج العديد من المهارات


----------



## محمد ابو مازن (8 يوليو 2006)

انا محتاج دائره إلكترونيه بحيث يكون دخلها من0إلى 10 vdc والخرج يكون من 0 إلى 220 vac 
مع العلم أن دائرة الدخل (من 0 إلى 10vdc ) متوفره عندى وليس بها اى مشكله فعن طريق potetiometer استطيع التحكم فى دائره الدخل وكذلك مصدر ال 220vac متوفر فقط أنا اريد الدائره اللتى تستطيع التغيير فى ال 220vac تبعا للتغيير فى الدخل(من 0 إلى 10vdc )
_هذا وجذاكم الله خيرا_ ​


----------



## المهندسه أمل (8 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## مهندس صناعي 2007 (19 يوليو 2006)

اخوووووي مشكووور 
بس ودي اسالك سؤال بما انك دردست الهندسة الميكانيكية
ايهم افضل الصناعية ام الميكانيكية؟؟


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (24 يوليو 2006)

أخواني الأفاضل:
أنا مهندسة صناعية تخرجت من الجامعة الأردنية. و كما هو معروف فالجامعة الردنية كانت من أوائل الجامعات في الوطن العربي التي افتتحت قسم الهندسة الصناعية. حسب برنامج البكالويوس في الجامعة، فعلى طالب القسم أن يدرس موادا من أقسام أخرى كالهندسة الميكانيكية و الهندسة الكهربائية بالاضافة الى مواد خاصة بالقسم في مجال الانتاج ،عمليات التصنيع ،خواص المواد ،الفلزات ،ادارة الجوة و ضبط الجودة، و التحكم، و الهندسة التحليلية ، التصميم باستخدام الحاسوب ، حساب التكاليف، دراسات الوقت و الكلفة و غيرها من المواد. و بالتالي فخريج الهندسة الصناعية هو شخص ملم ببعض الجوانب الميكانيكية و الكهربائية و هذا ما يجعله قادرا على التعامل مع أي نظام أو عملية صناعية بالاضافة الى معرفته في الجانب الاداري. المشكلة التي تواجهنا كمهندسين صناعيين ليس قلة عددنا فالكثير من الجامعات لديها كليات هندسة صناعية، بل في الفهم غير الواضح للامكانيات التي قد يمتلكها المهندس الصناعي. حتى أننا في الأردن نسجل في نقابة المهندسين في شعبة الهندسة الميكانيكية / فرع الصناعي.


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (29 يوليو 2006)

الزميل الفاضل(samehnour) الزملاء الأعزاء
بالرغم من تخرجى من كلية الهندسة بحلوان من 1982 قسم هندسة الإنتاج إلا إننى عملت فى وظائف الهندسة الصناعية حتى تاريخه ( مهندس تخطيط إنتاج - مدير تخطيط إحتياجات - مدير مخازن - مدير مشتريات و مخازن - و أخيراً نائب رئيس القطاع التجارى )
أعتقد أن هذا التنوع ربما يقر أعينكم بأن الأعمال التى يمكننا أداؤها كثيرة و متعددة و متنوعة بل و ربما متباينة, المهم دائماً تطبيق التفكير العلمى عند التخطيط و التنفيذ لتلك الأعمال
لا تنسوا الدعاء لفلسطين و لبنان و العراق


----------



## alsoory (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم زميلاتي و زملائي

أود بالأول ان اتشكر أخي على هذا الموضوع الجميل والمثير 
واحب ايضا ان أشير ان أغلب المهندسيين الصناعيين العرب يواجهون هذه المشكله

أنا مهندس صناعي حديث التخرج من جامعه ذات سمعه قويه
قدمت على وظائف في عدة شركات ومصانع وأجريت عدة مقابلات
أحد الأسئله التي كانت توجه لي في المقابله هي : عرف لنا المهندس الصناعي؟ ماهي الهندسه الصناعيه؟
وفي احد المقابلات سألني أحد المدراء و قال لي المهندس الكهربائي معروف ماهو عمله والميكانيكي معروف لكن انت كمهندس صناعي ماذا تستطيع ان تقدم لنا أو اين يمكن ان تعين؟ بقسم الانتاج او الجوده أو الصيانه أو السلامه أو التخطيط أو......... أو .......... الخ

بعد الاجابه على هذا السؤال للأشخاص الذين أجريت معهم المقابله خرجت بالتالي:

بعض الأشخاص يظن انك انسان مبالغ بتخصصك وانك تبيع كلام فقط لتعمل لديهم 
ومنهم من يخاف من المهندس الصناعي لانه لديه خلفيه شامله عن كل شئ في المنظمه او الشركه او المصنع فتجده خائفا منه ويتجنبه لكي يحافظ على مكانه في الشركه
ومنهم من يحتار في اي قسم يستطيع توظيفك وهكذا
فحقا هناك جهل في الشركات والمصانع العربيه بالنسبه لتخصص الهندسه الصناعيه
وعلى عكس ذلك ترى اهتمام كبير من قبل الشركات الاجنبيه المتواجده في الدول العربيه بالمهندسيين الصناعيين لان لديهم فكر اداري بنظره هندسيه 

شكرا لكم وسامحوني اذا أخطأت


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (2 أغسطس 2006)

يا أخى أصبت القول, لكن المشكلة ليست ما بين من لم يعرف تخصصك و لا من يخاف منه, إنما هى ثقافة عامة للمهنسين هذا أولاً حيث غير معلوم هذا التخصص, و ثانياً لابد أن يتعلم الجميع أن الأرزاق بيد الله وأن قدر الله لابد نافد, و إذا كان تفكيرى أن المهندس الجديد الصغير السن الجيد التعليم سيزاحمنى فى عملى فلن نتقدم و سنظل آخر الشعوب.
إنما لابد أن أعامله على أنه إضافة لى و لعملى لابد أن أستفيد منه.
اللهم إفتح بيننا و بين قومنا بالحق و أنت خير الفاتحين


----------



## zageng (2 أغسطس 2006)

بالصراحة يا أخى (مهندس صناعى 2007) لا يوجد فى الهندسة ما يسمى بأفضل من حيث أن الأقسام كلها مكملة لبعضها فمثلا لا أستطيع قول أن shaft أفضل من رمان البلى ولكن المفاضلة تكون فى كيف أختار الأفضل من كل قسم
أنا الأن أتدرب فى شركة يونيون أير فى قسم التخطيط ولا يوجد هنا ما يسمى أنت تخرج إيه ولكن الأهم ماذا تستطيع أن تقدم


----------



## indust_a (2 أغسطس 2006)

*ألى شاب الصناعية يا ريت الرد لو سمحتوا؟*

يا اخوان انا خلصت سنة اولى وحابب اتخصص صناعية شو رأيكم ...
يا ريت لو فى حدا من الجامعة الاسلامية يحكيلى كيف هيا لانو بصراحة انا حاببها لكن الشباب بخوفو نى منها بالذات فى الجامعة الاسلامية ........شو رأيكم ومشكورين

اخوكم المهندس الفنان:63:


----------



## zageng (4 أغسطس 2006)

رسالة إلى كل ممن شاركوا فى هذا الموضوع أود أن أوجه عنايتكم إلى أن الواقع كما قلت مختلف كثيرا عن الدراسة من خلال تدريبي الحالى وجدت أننا قلما نتعامل مع المادة النظرية هذا لا بسبب عيب فى النظرية ولكن العيب فى التطبيق ولكن هذا هو الواقع 
لأن التعامل هو مع طلبيات (فقال لى المهندس من الممكن أن نضع خطة (أنا أتدرب مع مهندس تخطيط) وتجد بإتصال من المدير يتم القضاء على الخطة ) هذا لا تيئييس من الواقع ولكن حتى لا يصطدم الناس بالواقع ولكن أكد لى المهندس أن النظرى مهم من الممكن أن تجد من يطبق ذلك


----------



## ليزر بيم (9 أغسطس 2006)

انا معك يا اخ زاج واود ان اسالك سؤال هل انت من مصر انا احساسى بيقول انك مصرى ارجو الرد يا باشا شكرا زاج


----------



## zageng (13 أغسطس 2006)

إلى أخى ليزر بيم نعم انا مصرى


----------



## ليزر بيم (13 أغسطس 2006)

من اى منطقة من مصر انت يا زاج وبتدرس فين؟


----------



## zageng (14 أغسطس 2006)

من المنصورة وأدرس فى جامعة الزقازيق


----------



## شاكي زمانه (19 أغسطس 2006)

المشكلة ياخوي ماهي في الهندس الصناعي أو التخصص المشكلة في المجتمع إلي ماهو عارف وش هي الهندسة الصناعية اساسا وبعضهم أول مره يسمع بهذا التخصص...............ز


----------



## ليزر بيم (19 أغسطس 2006)

يا جماعة مش لازم الناس تعرف خلاص احنا هنرضى بالامر الواقع لغاية ما يعرفو ونحاول بس ننشر افكارنا هو ده واجبنا.. والى الاخ زاج انت فى سنة كم جامعة الزقازيق؟؟؟


----------



## zageng (24 أغسطس 2006)

الفرقة الثالثة


----------



## samehnour (25 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ "مهندس صناعي 2007" سألني منذ مدة سؤال ولكنني لم انتبه لوجود سؤال. أعتذر عن التأخر في الرد

السؤال هو: هل الهندسة الصناعية أفضل ام الهندسة الميكانيكية

الإجابة: دعنا نتحدث عن الفروق لأن المفاضلة بين علمين عملية صعبة


الهندسة الميكانيكية تمتاز بأن الناس يفهمون معناها بعكس الهندسة الصناعية

الهندسة الصناعية تمتاز بأنها تقبل التطبيق في أي مكان وهذا يشمل الدول النامية فكل ما تدرسه في الهندسة الصناعية قابل للتطبيق في العالم العربي إن أتيحت لك الفرصة، أما الهندسة الميكانيكية فإن معظم ما تدرسه ليس له استخدام بشكل واسع في العالم العربي لأنك تدرس تصميم الماكينات ونحن مستوردبن للتكنولوجيا وبالتالي قد تمضي عمرك كله ولا تقوم بتصميم أي شيء. في نفس الوقت فإن الهندسة الميكانيكية تجعلك قادرا على فهم طريقة عمل الآلات ولاشك انه شيء ممتع

الهندسة الميكانيكية تخصص هندسي بحت ويحتاج الكثير من الرياضيات المتقدمة أما الهندسة الصناعية فهي تخصص بين الهندسة و الإدارة و تعقيداته العلمية أقل

لعل هذه الإجابة مفيدة
شكرا


----------



## محمدالديب (25 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## zageng (14 سبتمبر 2006)

إلى إخواننا فى منتدى الهندسة الصناعية 
اود التهنئة بالعام الدراسى الجديد وأقول أنه علينا أولا أن نعمل قبل أن نلوم الأخريين ونقول أن المجتمع لا يدري بنا فيجب أن نعلم أن رجال الأعمال لو أحسوا بأهميتنا سيسعوا ورأنا ولن يتأتى ذلك إلا إذا أثبتنا لهم ذلك ليس فقط بالكلام ولكن بالعمل


----------



## أحمد مارفل (15 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا بمناسبة العام الدراسى الجديد وبمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم.
كنت أتمنى من الأخ zageng أن يساعدنى على نشر أهمية القسم لدى طلاب كلية الهندسه جامعة الزقازيق .
شكرااااااااااا
اخوك أحمد عرفه 
الفرقه الثانية 
قسم الهندسه الصناعيه 
جامعه الزقازيق​


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (15 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي على هذا الطرح والاقتراح الجميل وانا على اتم الاستعداد للمساعدة:15:


----------



## eng_eslam (15 سبتمبر 2006)

ياخوانى والله المستقبل امامنا فاتح ذراعية 
المفروض ان تكون لدينا الثقة فى اختيارنا


----------



## zageng (17 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أود أولا أن أعلن أنى أعزكم إخوانى وأتمني لكم التوفيق جميعا
وءأسف على عدم مشاركتى لكم منذ فترة ولكن ذلك بسبب الإنشغال الشديد
أولا بالنسبة للمهندس أحمد عرفة أود أن أقول له أن الجميع يترقب تخرج أول دفعة لمعرفة مصير هؤلاء وبناء عليه تحديد رؤيتهم تجاه القسم 
وأود أن أسأله أن يجد من أجل التفوق فى القسم الأمر ليس بالصعب ولكن يجب التعلم منه

أما بالنسبه للأخ ألم الفرااااق فأشكر له إستعداده وقريبا بإذن الله سنبدأ بالتجهيز لفكرتنا

أما الأخ eng-eslam فأقول له لا توجد ورود فى الحياة ولا تعتقد أن الأمر بسيط وأننا سنتخرج فنجد العمل أمامنا ثم بعد ذلك ستجد نفسك جالس على مكتب يطلب منك تنفيذ ما درسته 
هذا الأمر من باب المثالية الغير موجودة فى الواقع وأتمنى لك أن تجد يا أخى هذا الأمر فهذا سيفرحنى جدا

ثم بعد ذلك أود أن أهنئكم بمناسبة عيد الفطر أعاده الله عليكم بالخير والبركات


----------



## خليل الزهيري (24 نوفمبر 2006)

لا بد من احترام الخبرات السابقة والحاسوب عمره لا يغني عن الورقة والقلم


----------



## zageng (3 مارس 2007)

أنا أسف لأنى لم أشارك منذ فترة طويلة فى المنتدى ولكن أصدقائى وخلال تصفحى للموقع وجدت العديد من المشاركات الجيدة . 
ما أود التحدث عنه الأن هى نقطة بدأت ألاحظها ولو على مستوى ليس بكبير هو أننا ليس لدينا المعلومات الكافية عن تخصصنا ولا عن أهم مجالات عملنا وذلك بسبب نقطتين الأولى منا أنا لانبحث عن العلم والثانية أننا لا نجد من يزيدنا خبرة لقلة العاملين فى مجال الهندسة الصناعية فى وطننا العربي
ومن هنا جائت دعوتى تلك لهدفين إثنين 
1- أن نجمع المعلومات الكافية عن القسم والتى تمكنا من المعرفة الكاملة بالقسم 
2- أن نتعاون فى نشر القسم كوسيلة للدعاية بالمشاركة فى نشره فى بلادنا 
وإن شاء الله فى الأجازة القدمة سنقوم ببداية هذه الحملة والترتيب لها من خلال خطة محددة تستهدف للوصول إلى المواقع والشركات والمؤسسات للتعريف بأهمية القسم وفوائده على الصناعة العربية
وسنبدأ التحضير للمشروع قريبا وإنزال الخطة التي سنتبعها لذلك . .................... متابع لاحقا


----------



## المسعف (5 مارس 2007)

الهندسه الصناعیه هی التغییر الی الافضل .و التغییر لا یاتی الا بسعه الصدر و البال.انا مجستیر هندسه صناعیه و مدیر قسم هندسه صناعیه مصنع کبیر فی ایران. لدی 15 مهندس صناعی فی القسم .وظائفنا الاساسیه فی المصنع هی کالتالی :
1- Doing the self-assesment(EFQM) and defining the imrovement projects.
2-Feasibility study of expansion projects
3-Mesuring the company performance and analysing it.
4-Designing and implementing H.R motivation system
5-Modeling and decision making based on O.R models

بالرغم من المصاعب اللتی نواجهها کباق المهندسین الصناعیین ولکننا متفائلین جدا بالنتائج اللتی حققنا ها بالتواصل مع باق المهندسین و بالتغییر النسبی اللذی عم بالخیر علی شرکتنا. ونصیحه بسیطه منی الیک اخی zageng : لن یکون بامکاننا تغییر شی ان لم نتعهد بالصبروبمواصله الطریق!


----------



## المسعف (6 مارس 2007)

التطور فی العالم الصناعی المتقدم هو بسبب وجود فکر التغییر اللذی یتبلور بهذا الفرع من الهندسه.


----------



## م-خالد بن محمد (8 مارس 2007)

ماشاءالله عجبني نقاشكم لكن احب اوضح ان المجتمع بداء يستوعب معنا مهندس صناعي


و المهندس الصناعي لو يسوي عمله بأخلاص اعتقد انه ما يحتاج ان المجتمع يعرف تخصصه لانه راح يشوفه فعمله!


انا طالب فالهندسه الصناعيه وكانت صورة الهندسه الصناعيه مشوشه بالنسبه لي الين وقت قريب بس فهمت المفهوم العام لها تقريباً والله يوفقني وياكم


----------



## zageng (6 سبتمبر 2007)

لكل إخواننا كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان والعام الدراسي الجديد


----------



## علي 1975 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الهندسه الصتاعيه هي الافضل


----------



## المتعطش للعلم (14 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم , انا خريج هندسة صناعية و سأبدأ قريبا مرحلة البحث عن الوظيفة ... لفتت نظري مشاركة الاخ alsoory


alsoory قال:


> قدمت على وظائف في عدة شركات ومصانع وأجريت عدة مقابلات
> أحد الأسئله التي كانت توجه لي في المقابله هي : عرف لنا المهندس الصناعي؟ ماهي الهندسه الصناعيه؟
> وفي احد المقابلات سألني أحد المدراء و قال لي المهندس الكهربائي معروف ماهو عمله والميكانيكي معروف لكن انت كمهندس صناعي ماذا تستطيع ان تقدم لنا أو اين يمكن ان تعين؟ بقسم الانتاج او الجوده أو الصيانه أو السلامه أو التخطيط أو......... أو .......... الخ



لو سُئلت مثل هذه الاسئلة فكيف اجيب ؟ انا اعرف ماذا درست و استطيع ان اتكلم عن تخصصي و عن المواد اللي درستها ... و لكن لدي مشكلة في ربط ما درست بالتطبيق الواقعي ... كيف اعرف في اي قسم اود ان اعمل او في اي قسم استطيع افادة الشركة اكثر من الاقسام الباقية ؟


----------



## م/علي حسن (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*هاي قصتي مع الهندسة الصناعية...*

تخصص رائع واروع من رائع ... هدا صحيح .. تخصص شيق برضو صحيح .. بس المشكلة فعلا انو ما حد فاهم شو يعني هندسة صناعية .... أنا خريج سنة 2006 جامعة 6 اكتوبر بالقاهرة والاول عدفعتي لمدة سنتين بتقدير امتياز ومشروع التخرج امتياز وكنت كنت كنت أعشق هدا التخصص ... وبعد انهاء الدراسة طلعت دبي أشتغل وأصدم معا .... العالم مش فاهمة شو يعني مهندس صناعي .. يصنف على انه مهندس ميكانيكي او مهندس سيفتي بشركات المقاولات أو بالمصانع والان أنا أنصح كل من هو مهندس صناعي عشان ما يضيع وقت بدراستو لهدا التخصص وعشان ما يضيع وقت بس يخلص ويشتغل وينصدم وما يلاقي حالو بالمكان المناسب انا بنصحكم ادرسو شيء ملموس في المجتمع ومفهوم وواضح ... انا الان أفكر بأن اعادل مواد الكلية واكمل سنتين مهندس مدني لأنو التخصص الملموس فعلا في المجتمع ويوجد عليه الطلب ويقدر مجهوداته هو المهندس المدني وهذه نصيحتي اخوتي ووالله لم أجامل بكلمة هذا هو الواقع للهندسة الصناعية وما حصل معي ومع كل المهندسين الصناعيين في دبي وأبو ظبي اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد...


----------



## SeNiOr-IE (20 سبتمبر 2007)

من المهم انو نتعرف على تجارب المهندسين الصناعيين الأخرين

مفهوم كلامك بس هل انا مجبر ادرس هندسه مدنيه رغم اني مابحب هالتخصص مثلا

صحيح انو المدني مطلوب بكتره بس الميول هل لها اعتبار

بنظرك ماهي التخصصات الملموسه افضل من الهندسه الصناعيه

يعني اقدر اقول انك ندمان على انخراطك في هذا التخصص!!لأنك عملت بمجالات ليست ماكنت تتطلع اليه بعد انهاء دراستك 

شكرا
​


----------



## صناعي1 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

المتعطش للعلم قال:


> السلام عليكم , انا خريج هندسة صناعية و سأبدأ قريبا مرحلة البحث عن الوظيفة ... لفتت نظري مشاركة الاخ alsoory
> 
> لو سُئلت مثل هذه الاسئلة فكيف اجيب ؟ انا اعرف ماذا درست و استطيع ان اتكلم عن تخصصي و عن المواد اللي درستها ... و لكن لدي مشكلة في ربط ما درست بالتطبيق الواقعي ... كيف اعرف في اي قسم اود ان اعمل او في اي قسم استطيع افادة الشركة اكثر من الاقسام الباقية ؟


 
المشكلة اخي الكريم ليست جديدة في العالم العربي، و تم هناك نقاش للموضوع بخصوص الهندسة الصناعية في قطاع غزة، ربما المشكلة تختلف حدتها من بلد لآخر لكن تم طرح افكار جيدة ربما تستفيد منها، اضغط الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=60062


----------



## zageng (30 سبتمبر 2007)

أنا مبسوط جدا من المشاركات الموجودة وما أقوله أني لم أكن أعلم أي شيء عن هذا القسم حتي وقت قريب وهذا لعدم بحث جدي مني أولا وأخيرا 
أما بالنسبة لتعريف الهندسة الصناعية فهناك تعريف أكاديمي الذي درسناه وهو القسم المتخصص في المزج بين عناصر الغملية الصناعية في أي مؤسسة للحصول علي أفضل إستخدام منه


----------



## zageng (30 سبتمبر 2007)

ما نحتاجه الأن من إخوانناالخريجين أن ينصحونا ببعض النصائح عن كيف أقدم نفسي للشركة وعن أهم الأسئلة التى نحتاجها وعن أهم النصائح أثناء الفترة الأولي من العمل
هذا يكون تقديم رائع منهم لنا وشكرا


----------



## eng_eslam (5 أكتوبر 2007)

انا معك اخى فى عدم فهم المعنى الحقيقى للهندسة الصناعية وظن الكثير انها تشبة العمليات الادارية فقط ارجو من الجميع التوضيح لذو الخبرة القليلة بمعنى القسم واتمنى التوفيق 
zageng


----------



## الترنادو (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخوتي في الله على ماتبدلون من جهود لمساعدت بعضكم البعض واتمنى لكم كل التوفيــق


----------



## zageng (20 فبراير 2008)

للجميع أود منكم أن تفهموا قسمكم قبل أن تتخرجوا أو تكونوا في البكالوريوس وذلك لأنكم ستصدموا بالفعل عندما تعلموا كم المعلومات الكثيرة في القسم وفي مجالاته وفي شعبه وعلي فكرة أنا الأن في البكالوريوس وقد علمت بقدر كبير معني الهندسة الصناعية وأقول لكم حاولوا القراءة كثيرا في مجالاتنا والبحث كثيرا لأن فترة الدراسة هي أفضل فترة للتعليم وعلي العموم سأقوم بإخباركم في مشاركة جديدة عن أهم البرامج والكتب من وجهة نظري وشكرا


----------

